# Wholesale Honey Prices



## iivydriff

What is the going price on bulk Honey straight from the producer. If the buyer was to buy drums of honey from the beekeeper what would be the going price? I know it may depend on the region the beekeeper is from also. The prices I have gotten quoted to me is 2.00 a pound I think that is a little higher than I could get it for If I could find the right place.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Last I heard, semi lots were going for $1.95. Single drums or small lots will be upwards of that, $2.10-$2.40? Pails more yet, $2.40- $2.75?
White honey out of our bulk tank, bring your own container, is looking to be a minimum of $2.50 this year and we are in an area famous for depression prices and hobby beeks undercutting the pros. $2 per pound, depending on quantity and quality of course, would be a great deal in our area and a screaming deal in many parts of the country.
Sheri


----------



## beeware10

just sold some for 1.85 cash and drums exchanged. better than the .35 honey when we started out.


----------



## jim lyon

beeware10 said:


> just sold some for 1.85 cash and drums exchanged. better than the .35 honey when we started out.


And it was in the .80's only 5 years ago. What type of honey were you selling?


----------



## larry l

Rather than look to what others charge per lb; one should examine the cost of production. While it may be that your area will not support a certain price; one should know what ones cost of production is before jumping to a price that seems to sell honey. Then when pricing a more business like pricing decision can be made. Remember if you do not ask you will not get. Also your customer should feel a slight pain when buying your honey then they will know that they are getting a good product and paying an appropriate price.
Local honey is worth more than certain foreign honeys or even honey that comes from far away in the US. Selling on the basis of taste can help to create a higher price point. Taste testing can result in sales at a higher price. This causes the customer to invest in a good taste product rather than buying on a price only basis.


----------



## iivydriff

It seems like the prices should be higher than what they actually are. It just seems like that anytime I have something for sale its not worth much, but if I want to buy something from someone else its always high dollar. LOL Does anyone else get that feeling sometimes?:scratch:


----------



## beeware10

jim
while in south carolina we threw supers on 50 hives. that was the honey sold. dark but mild in taste. four bbls that helped pay for the trip. some people have to realize if the price gets too high it will be like maple syrup. too expensive for people to buy.


----------

